# Probiotics Significantly Reduce Symptoms of IBS Ulcerative Colitis



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/455964


----------



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

> Originally posted by eric:Can someone tell me what the symptoms are for colitis....I was Diagnosed with IBS nearly two years ago, but someone thinks by the amount of pain I get and diarrhea even with taking Robinul I may have colitis. Please help! Iwnt thru all the tests. Colonoscopy, blood work, stools, Cat scan, upper gi series. everything came back negative.


----------



## 15369 (May 13, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by RoseS:Can someone tell me what the symptoms are for colitis....I was Diagnosed with IBS nearly two years ago, but someone thinks by the amount of pain I get and diarrhea even with taking Robinul I may have colitis. Please help! Iwnt thru all the tests. Colonoscopy, blood work, stools, Cat scan, upper gi series. everything came back negative.


----------

